# Mini log



## PLpb (Aug 30, 2014)

Female *24 *5'4" -recreational lifting. *powerlifting *let's get stronger
Sw-145
Bf-21%
W-27"
H-39"
Current-no gear 
Goals- increase muscle mass/decrease BF

Posting a mini-log (just a few weeks) to track progress.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm going to move this thread to the right sub-forum, but best of luck keep the wolves at bay


----------



## PLpb (Aug 30, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm going to move this thread to the right sub-forum, but best of luck keep the wolves at bay



Thanks captn' I had doubts about this sub forum placement! Lol


----------



## PLpb (Aug 30, 2014)

Workout: 
Walking 3.0mph 6%incline 20 minutes
Cable reverse grip tricep push down, single-arm: 25x3x10
Cable bicep curls:
30x3x12
Cable kick backs:
20x3x10
Hammer curl DB:
20x3x12
Tricep rope push down:
35x1x10
30x2x12
Drop set 20x1x15
Cable hammer curls 25x3x10 super set with close grip push-ups 3x15
Stairmaster 8 minutes


----------



## PLpb (Aug 31, 2014)

Squats: 95x8
115x5
135x5
185x4
205x2x3
215x3x2
235x2
95x3x8


----------



## PLpb (Sep 1, 2014)

Back day:
Incline treadmill 15min 2.8mph 6% incline
Deficit deadlifts
135x3x7
185x3x4
Renegade rows 30lb DB each hand:
15reps, 14reps, 12reps
Lat pull down
85x2x12
100x3x10
Rack pulls
135x5
185x4
225x3
205x3
Close grip cable seated rows
85x2x12
100x210
55x1x15
Worked up a great sweat!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 1, 2014)

Forgot to add hamstring/lying leg curls:
90x10
100x3x10
80x8 drop set 50x6


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 2, 2014)

PLpb said:


> Thanks captn' I had doubts about this sub forum placement! Lol



How about some progress pics?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Good luck on your log


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 2, 2014)

Good start!  Keep it up.


----------



## PLpb (Sep 2, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> How about some progress pics? [/  I had posted a before in another post  I'll take progress soon!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 2, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Thanks for sharing. Good luck on your log





docdoom77 said:


> Good start!  Keep it up.



Thanks!!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 2, 2014)

Today was a rest day. I went outside and rode my bike with my sister for 50 minutes. Nothing special, just enjoyed some nice weather.


----------



## PLpb (Sep 3, 2014)

Today was chest day.
Cross ramp elliptical (ramp 16%incline, resistance 11, 15minutes)
Bar x10
65x8
95x6
105x4
115x3
125 3sets 2 reps
95x2x8 (pause at chest)
Incline dumbbell press
25x10
30x6
35x6
40x3x6
Twisting dumbbell bench press
30x7
40x3x7
Seated cable chest press (single arm, reps per arm)
25x8
30x10
35x12
40x2x12
Cross ramp elliptical (incline 16%, resistance 12, 15 minutes).
Notes: if I had a spotter I'd go a little heavier. Also, my right side is weaker and fails before my left. When I stopped at 7reps, my right side was done left was not. It's strange. Also, having some pain in my left forearm on the ulnar side, right intercostal pain, and right femur pain. Worked through it!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 4, 2014)

Deadlifts- low volume
135x6
185x4
205x3
225 two sets of 3
205x3
135x10
Stairmaster 30minutes variable intervals


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 4, 2014)

I see ya, PLpb! 


Sent from outer space


----------



## PLpb (Sep 5, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> I see ya, PLpb!
> 
> 
> Sent from outer space



Thanks bar_belle! Your workouts are intense and inspiring


----------



## PLpb (Sep 5, 2014)

Today- shoulders arms supersets and cardio.
5min stairmaster warmup 
Standing barbell shoulder press:
55x12 ss lateral raise 12x12
65x10 ss lateral raise 12x10
65x8.  Ss lateral raise 12x9
(Really felt the burn and went to failure)
Skull crushers SS with dumb bell overhead tricep extension
Skull crusher: 15lbx12 ss 35x8
15x11 ss 30x10
15x10 ss 30x9
Close grip barbell press
65x10
95x8
115x2x5
95x8 with a pause at the bottom
Cable shrug SS with rear delt dumbell Y fly
110x15 SS 7.5x12 
130x15 ss 7.5x12
140x15 ss 7.5x10
(Yes my rear delts are weak!)
Bicep cable curl ss reverse curls
20x12 ss 20x10
20x12 ss 20x6 drop 15x4
20x12 ss 15x10
Stairmaster 25min
90s, 40 steps per minute skipping steps
Alternate with 90s, 70steps per minute


----------



## PLpb (Sep 5, 2014)

Super sweaty and finally felt
My triceps pumped!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 6, 2014)

Today was light back day and cardio. Tomorrow I squat and deadlift!
Elliptical warm up 20minutes level 8
T-bar rows
25lbx12
40x12
50x4x12
Hammer strength lat pull down
55x12
60x3x12
45x15
Single arm high-low cable row from a lunge
45x15
50x4x12
Kneeling single arm cable lat pull down
40x15
50x4x14
Elliptical 43minutes
Foam rolling and stretch work to do tonight as well!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 7, 2014)

Squats: 
65lb bar x2x6
Same 65lb bar for the following:
115+2/30lb chains--6reps
115+4/30lb chains--4reps
155+3/30lb chains--4reps
155+3/30lb chains--3reps
185+3/30lb chains--1 rep
Squats 55lb bar:
145+3/30lb chains x2sets 5reps
Deadlift:
135x2x6
185x5
205x4
225x3
Will dead lift again this week!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 8, 2014)

Chest day:
Flat bench barbell
45x10
85x5
105x5
125x1 failed on two
115x5
125x5
125x5
I got 125 again I had to reset and refocus
Pin press
85x8
105x8
125x3
105x8
Incline dumbbell chest press
30x3x12
Cable cross over
35x2x10
45x10
Abs- hanging leg raises
Elliptical 30min


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 8, 2014)

Log's coming along nicely.


----------



## PLpb (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 9, 2014)

Rest day- went for 55 minute walk outside!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 10, 2014)

Yesterday I totally screwed my diet at night. Life goes on.
Today: stairmaster 15 min
Deadlifts 
135x5
135x5
165x5
195x3
205x5
205x5
205x5
185x8 deficits DL
Seated machine leg press: 
130x10
190x10
210x10
210x10
Single leg seated machine leg press:
70x10
Laying hamstring curl:
90x12
90x10
90x8 DS 80x4
70x10
Calf raise machine
130x4x12
Stair master 10 minutes


----------



## PLpb (Sep 11, 2014)

Shoulder and triceps
Warm up bike 15min easy intervals
Seated dumbbell press superset with side later raise
25x10 ss 10x10
25x10 ss 10x10
25x8 ss 10x10
25x6 ss 10x10
Dumbbell skull crushers superset over head dumbbell extension
15x10 ss 25x10 (3 sets)
Shrugs superset rear deltoid dumbbell fly
25x15 ss 10x10 (3 sets)
Close grip bench
45x10
65x10
95x10
95x10
Tricep rope extension
25x15
30x12
30x11dropset
20x5dropset
15x5
Stairmaster easy 23minutes


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice work, PL! 


Sent from outer space


----------



## PLpb (Sep 12, 2014)

Well I'm out with an injury as of yesterday evening. I'm absolutely stir crazy. Might just do air squats and walk up and down my stairs...  have to heal and keep my mind right.


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 12, 2014)

PLpb said:


> Well I'm out with an injury as of yesterday evening. I'm absolutely stir crazy. Might just do air squats and walk up and down my stairs...  have to heal and keep my mind right.



For me, those two things are mutually exclusive 


Sent from outer space


----------



## PLpb (Sep 12, 2014)

Haha  @bar_belle 
Yes, basically without being able to lift heavy things, my
Mind isn't right!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 13, 2014)

Had to do something today despite my pain/immobility. So I chose to do things that didn't require upper back/neck... Thanks to bar_belle's log, I got an idea of what to do!
Went outside to a hill. Medium grade slope. Probably went about 50meters long. 
Went uphill 20times with various lunging, squatting, etc... uphill. Each time I got uphill, I did 10 body weight squats. I walked down hill. 
10minutes walking warm up and cool down to get to and from the hill. 
It felt good to be moving, I didn't push it with my injury, and assume if anything the increased blood flow and endorphins can't hurt !! Will see how tomorrow goes. Total time: 1hour 15min


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 13, 2014)

PLpb said:


> Had to do something today despite my pain/immobility. So I chose to do things that didn't require upper back/neck... Thanks to bar_belle's log, I got an idea of what to do!
> Went outside to a hill. Medium grade slope. Probably went about 50meters long.
> Went uphill 20times with various lunging, squatting, etc... uphill. Each time I got uphill, I did 10 body weight squats. I walked down hill.
> 10minutes walking warm up and cool down to get to and from the hill.
> It felt good to be moving, I didn't push it with my injury, and assume if anything the increased blood flow and endorphins can't hurt !! Will see how tomorrow goes. Total time: 1hour 15min



That's awesome, P! Way to improvise. Mental health ️


Sent from outer space


----------



## PLpb (Sep 13, 2014)

!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 14, 2014)

Light squats today, leg press, and bench. Numbers not worth mentioning. Kept it light. Did a lot of stretching.


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 14, 2014)

PLpb said:


> Light squats today, leg press, and bench. Numbers not worth mentioning. Kept it light. Did a lot of stretching.



Keeping your toes in the water...you'll be back to swimming in no time. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## PLpb (Sep 14, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Keeping your toes in the water...you'll be back to swimming in no time.
> 
> 
> Sent from outer space



Thanks for the positive encouragement!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 15, 2014)

Today- off. Not my best day. Mentally/physically. I'll accept it and use it as motivation. I just wish I could smash some weights! Despite the 6 hours of homework and pain from my injury, my diet has been spot on. *silver lining* & Maybe I'll hit some bench, squat, and DL PRs when I'm 100%. Time will tell!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 15, 2014)

One more update for today. I almost effed up my diet which was super clean all day& I was just under 1600 cals. I went for sugary cereal, poured it and took one bite and then was like wtf am I doing. This does not bring me any benefit, I didn't train, it's not on plan, get your shit together!!!!. So I dumped it out. Brushed my teeth and started doing some things around the house. No excuses, I want to be better.


----------



## PLpb (Sep 16, 2014)

Hills, slow jog, lunges, butt kickers or high knees. 15 total. 10 squats at top. Felt good to be in the sunshine before work.


----------



## PLpb (Sep 19, 2014)

Wasn't able to access the forums. 
Wednesday was a bench and chest day with 20mkn stair master. 
Thursday was deadlifts, rack pulls, squats, hamstrings, spin bike-30minutes.
 Friday was upper back and 30 mins stair master.


----------



## PLpb (Sep 20, 2014)

Weight this morning 143.2


----------



## PLpb (Sep 20, 2014)

Arms and shoulders and cardio. Kept it higher volume med weight.


----------



## PLpb (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## mattsilf (Sep 20, 2014)

Back is looking ripped! Good work


----------



## PLpb (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks! I definitely want to put some more muscle on. It's a work in progress for sure! @mattsilf


----------



## PLpb (Sep 21, 2014)

Squat day 
Worked up to 235 for three singles 
Then dropped the weight and focused on form
Around 12 total sets
Leg press 4 sets 12 @ 315


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 21, 2014)

Yay!! Crazy leg weight! Rock Star!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks belle!! 
Today I felt strong  
Diet is in check and I'm ready to keep getting stronger.


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 21, 2014)

PLpb said:


> Thanks belle!!
> Today I felt strong
> Diet is in check and I'm ready to keep getting stronger.



Hells yeah!!! Front row!!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 22, 2014)

Flat bench
Bar x10
75x5
95x4
105x3
125x5
125x 5 (5with help)
135x3 (3w help)
135x 3 (2,3 w help)
135x 5 (4,5 w help)
Barbell Floor press 85x7
105x7
105x6 (7w help)
105x7 no help
Cable fly standing
35x12
35x8 DS 30x4
30x 10


----------



## PLpb (Sep 23, 2014)

Came down with a cold yesterday. Ate like a tiny bird, only 1,150 cals.. Seriously this never happens. Today is a rest day. I got a brisk 20min walk outside done. Trying to focus on nutrition macro and micro today so I don't loose my gains!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 24, 2014)

DL
135x8
155x4
185x3
205x3
225x2
240x2
240x2
240x2
Seated rows
90x12
100x10
100x10
105x10
Lat pull down
100x8
105x10
120x8x2
Seated high to low row 
70x10
80x8
80x8
80x8


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 24, 2014)

PLpb said:


> DL
> 135x8
> 155x4
> 185x3
> ...



What time is it? BEAST:30!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 24, 2014)

it's a PR on deadlifts for me and lat pull downs!!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 26, 2014)

Last night'a workout was random. 
Stairs 15 minutes warm up
Single leg ham curl
 20x15
30x2x10
20x10
Hanging leg raise 3x15
Biceps  dumbbell curl 
25x3x10
Laying hamstring curl
30x3x10
Hammer curl 
15x15
20x2x10
15x10 DS 10x10
Reverse hamstring/back extension 3sets x15
Reverse bicep curl ss barbell curl 20lbs 15 reps 
30 x12 reversecurl ss  6regcurl
30x10 reverse curl no super set
Squat bar x10
95x8
115 x3 sets of 8 paused for one second at bottom
I got nice and sweaty. Not a big appetite yesterday again. Slept kind of shitty last night and I feel achey this morning.
Today is close grip bench, tris and shoulders.


----------



## PLpb (Sep 26, 2014)

Good news- body fat at 18.4% weight at 143.
Barbell skull crushers SS close grip tricep press:
40x 12 ss 40x 12
40x 12 ss 40x 24
50x 10 ss 50x 24
Barbell military press SS with single arm, leaning, single arm side lateral raise
65x10 ss 10x12
65x10 ss 10x12
75x8  ss 10x12
Close grip bench/tricep
95x10
105x8
115x5
95x12(failure)
Barbell shrugs SS with dumbbell reverse flys
135x15 ss 10x12
135x15 ss 10x12
155x12 ss 10x12
Tricep cable push down (Vbar) SS with close grip push-up 
45x10 SS 16 push-ups 
35x8 DD 25x4 ss 10 push-ups
25x12 ss 10 push-ups 
Stairmaster easy, 25 minutes!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 27, 2014)

Scheduled rest day today.


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 27, 2014)

PLpb said:


> Scheduled rest day today.



 Enjoy the day!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 27, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Enjoy the day!



Will do! It's a wedding today, and I have a squat day tomorrow so I'll enjoy some dancing and skip the alcohol


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 27, 2014)

Good for you. I'll be checking it out ma?ana.


----------



## PLpb (Sep 28, 2014)

Bar 55lb x8
105 box 6
145 box 5
165 box 3
185 box 3
205 box 2
205 box 2
205 box 2
205 regular 3
205 regular. 3
Deadlift 
135x5
185x5
205x3
205x3
205x3
205x3
205x3
Leg press 315 3x12
Glute ham raise 3 sets 7
Single leg hamstring curl (standing) 2 sets of 10
Yoke walks 4 times 
Felt good on only five hours of sleep. I had to get up and get it done. Didn't go heavy today.
Last night, Not a drop of alcohol, only had my steak and salad- no cake  just some fun dancing and sore feet! 
I've been low carb all week (<65g from veggies/nuts/ almond milk) all week (I track using an app) Today I'm adding carbs. 
Tomorrow is a bench day.


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 28, 2014)

WOOHOOO! Way to go!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks  !!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 29, 2014)

PLpb said:


> Bar 55lb x8
> 105 box 6
> 145 box 5
> 165 box 3
> ...



some times a bad sleep day takes a few days to run into you. 

Your workouts have some volume. I like your style!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah the lack of sleep  usually does catch up with me later- this morning for example. 
I attempt to get some volume, otherwise I don't feel like I do enough!
 I'm sore/tight today in my upper back and neck, and my quads a little.  I need to work on mobility post workout


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 29, 2014)

PLpb said:


> Yeah the lack of sleep  usually does catch up with me later- this morning for example.
> I attempt to get some volume, otherwise I don't feel like I do enough!
> I'm sore/tight today in my upper back and neck, and my quads a little.  I need to work on mobility post workout



There is always something to work on! Just keep plugging, adapting and responding


----------



## PLpb (Sep 29, 2014)

Flat bench 65 x8
95x4
95x4
115 x2 re set up 115x2
115x1
135x1 with a pause
140 with a pause, got it off my chest, got stuck. 
140 x 1 no pause, got it 
145 x 1 didn't get it
140 x 1 didn't get it 
135x 2 with help
Floor press 
95x6
105x6
115x5
115x6 (7with help)
Standing cable fly
30x15
Ss hanging leg raise 15
40x 8 ss leg raise 15
35x9 ss leg raise 15
30 x 9 DS 20 x9
Ss hanging leg raise 15
Spin bike 30 min (various intervals) 
I guess you could say I was trying to test maxes today on bench. 140x1 is a new 1RM PR


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 29, 2014)

Way to go!!! That's fantastic!


----------



## PLpb (Sep 29, 2014)

thanks! 
Went for a stroll outside, it's beautiful weather and I wanted some fresh air. 55 minutes of easy "cardio"


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 29, 2014)

Dat der is some spiritual health cardio


----------



## PLpb (Sep 29, 2014)

'Twas lovely


----------



## PLpb (Sep 30, 2014)

Cardio (stairmaster 27minutes- got really sweaty)
Superset arms
Bicep curl ss bench dips 
20lb x 15 ss 20 dips
20lb x 12 ss 20 "
20lb x 10 ss 20 "
Tricep rope push down ss cable hammer curls
3 sets of 25x 10 ss 25x10
Single arm tricep extension (cable) 20x15
25x 14
25x12
Zottman curls 3 sets 15lbx10


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 30, 2014)

PLpb said:


> Flat bench 65 x8
> 95x4
> 95x4
> 115 x2 re set up 115x2
> ...



is it just me or is there something hot about a lady benching 2 wheels?


----------



## PLpb (Sep 30, 2014)

It's hot  lol


----------



## PLpb (Oct 1, 2014)

Stairs 6min warmup
Dumbbell military
25x12
30x12 (3sets)
Side lateral raise leaning single arm 12.5 x 12 (2sets each arm)
Squat 
Bar x8
Bar x5
95x5
135x4
185x3
195x3
200x3
200x3
200x3
200x3
Leg press 3 plates per side, not sure how much the platform is.
3 sets of 10
Single leg ham curl 
30x10
40x10, 40x10
40x8 DS 20x8
Calf raise 
90x20
110x15
110x15
Seated leg extension
70x8 (3sets)
I just did squats and some legs Sunday, but I need to grow grow grow! I also started with shoulders because the squat rack was occupied... Had to kill some time!


----------



## PLpb (Oct 2, 2014)

Updates:
Will run (green) Var, 10mg ed 
Ordered NOW magnesium/potassium aspartate +100mg taurine to take with the cycle.
Usually weigh myself on Thursdays. Just as a tracking tool. Today I'm at 143.0.


----------



## PLpb (Oct 2, 2014)

Warm up 6 min stairs
I superset abs with Arnold press. I started with Hanging Leg raise alternate with hanging knee to chest (1 of each = one rep)..
First off abs: 12 reps
Arnold press:
25x12
SS abs 12 reps 
25x10
SS abs 12 reps
25x6 DS 15x6
SS abs 12 reps
DB Side lateral raises
15x8
12.5x10
12.5x8
10x8 (right shoulder was bugging me on this)
DB front raise SS with upright rows
Three sets of 10x15 ss 30x12

Certainly wasn't a heavy shoulder day. Finished with walking on incline from 6-9% over the course of an hour.


----------



## PLpb (Oct 3, 2014)

Belly is feeling leaner which usually takes a while. I am very short waisted/short in the middle. It's hard to tell either thing from this picture but oh well!


----------



## PLpb (Oct 3, 2014)

Back day. I'm stiff and sore kind of all over. 
Seated cable Rows SS with bent over barbell rows
70x15 ss 65x15
80x12 ss 85x12
85x12 ss 85x10
90x10 ss 85x8
Lat pull down SS rope straight arm pull down
70x15 ss 25x15
85x15 ss 25x12
100x12 ss 20x12
100x10 ss 20x10
Rack pulls SS reverse dumb bell fly
135x12 ss 7.5x15
185x12 ss 7.5x15
185x12 ss 7.5x15
135x15 ss 7.5x15
Seated single arm high-low cable row SS weighted plank(25lb)
50x12(each arm) plank 30s
60x12 " plank 40s
60x12 " plank 50s


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 3, 2014)

PLpb said:


> Belly is feeling leaner which usually takes a while. I am very short waisted/short in the middle. It's hard to tell either thing from this picture but oh well! View attachment 55342



Yeah your training is better then your pic/shopping skills.  
Can't be good at everything right


----------



## PLpb (Oct 3, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Yeah your training is better then your pic/shopping skills.
> Can't be good at everything right



This is true. Lol


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 3, 2014)

This is more then a mini log


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 3, 2014)

PLpb said:


> Flat bench 65 x8
> 95x4
> 95x4
> 115 x2 re set up 115x2
> ...



NO LIMITS. 

Draw your strength from your desire to achieve your goals!

Believe it then see it then DO IT!

Great log


----------



## PLpb (Oct 4, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> This is more then a mini log



Also true. Now it's just a regular log. Lol


----------



## PLpb (Oct 4, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> NO LIMITS.
> 
> Draw your strength from your desire to achieve your goals!
> 
> ...



Thanks!!!


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 4, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> This is more then a mini log



Uh yeah. Not sure what's mini about it. Full blown all out training log.


----------



## jas101 (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice log! Keep up the hard work. Your progress pics look awesome.


----------



## PLpb (Oct 4, 2014)

jas101 said:


> Nice log! Keep up the hard work. Your progress pics look awesome.



Thanks jas101!


----------



## PLpb (Oct 5, 2014)

Sooo new title: *Log*
Today I wanted to hit a PR on deads but it wasn't happening. I focused on form and speed.
DL
135x6, 135x5
185x4, 185x3
205x3
225x2, 225x 1 (felt so off here and not confident, normally I would have gone up from here)
205x3
225x2
225x2
Squats (knee is bugging me but gets better as I warm up)
Barx7, barx7
95x5
105x4
135x4
185x4
205x2 (four sets)
That was all today. Lots of stretching and foam rolling. Doesn't seem like I did very much, and it's easy to keep pushing and pushing for me, but I'm trying to stay In tune with what my body is saying.
Also, I've been much more hungry lately!


----------



## PLpb (Oct 6, 2014)

Past three days I have felt more tired and sleepy than in a long time.  Fortunately I've still been training, just not sure why I feel like I need twelve hours of sleep!! Anyhow... Today was
22 minutes intervals in stairmaster (got very sweaty)
Flat bench
Barx10
85x5
105x5 with board
125x3 w/board
135 x3 w/board
135 x3 w/board
145 x3 w/board 
155 x2 w/board and help
155x3 w/board and help
Tricep push down 
30x15
35x15
42.5x12, 42.5x12
Cable Flys 
25x15
30x15
35x12
Dumbbell bench
30x15
35x14
40x12
Overhead cable tricep extension
30x15
35x15
42.5x12
Dumbbell skull crushers
15x10 (3sets)


----------



## PLpb (Oct 7, 2014)

Tbar rows
1 plate 12 reps
1plate+20lb 12 reps
1playe+25lb 12 reps
Lat pull down
100x10 (3sets)
Single arm dumbbell rows
35lbx12 (3sets)
Seated rows SS rope straight arm pull down
85x12 ss 20x10 (3sets)
Kneeling single arm cable lat pull down
40x12
50x12
60x12
70x10
80x10
Single leg Hamstring curls
30lbx10 (3sets)
Stairmaster 27 minutes. 
Barely at 1,400 cals today. Weird.


----------



## PLpb (Oct 8, 2014)

Rest day....  Meal prepped (spinach, turkey and chicken and weighed out almonds and cottage cheese).


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 8, 2014)

PLpb said:


> Rest day....  Meal prepped (spinach, turkey and chicken and weighed out almonds and cottage cheese).



Yum! Waller in the day!


----------



## PLpb (Oct 8, 2014)

Indeed!


----------



## PLpb (Oct 8, 2014)

Well, working 9 hours sooo not entirely wallering


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 8, 2014)

Girl needs her waller time. I'm just sayin.


----------



## PLpb (Oct 9, 2014)

All I'm saying is today I was PUMPED
Flat bench
Barx10
85x5
105x4
115x3
125x3
115x8
115x8
95x14 paused at chest 
DB bicep curl  ss close grip push ups (cgPU)
25x8 ss 20 cgPU
30x7 DS 25x3 ss 20 cgPU 
30x3 DS 25x4 DS 20x3 SS 20 cgPU 
Tricep rope push down 
45x15
50x14
55x8 DS 45x5
Hammer curls ss DB overhead tricep 
20lbx15 ss 30x15
20lbx15 ss 30x15
20x12 ss 30x15
Overhead cable tricep extension
45x11 (3sets)
Abs- plank 45s
Plank +25lb 60s x3
Leg raises x45


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 9, 2014)

Ha!  Hells yeah!


----------



## PLpb (Oct 9, 2014)

It's been a week, so I think I know what I feel the pump from!!


----------



## PLpb (Oct 10, 2014)

Legs. 
Squat bar x8
95x7
135x5
185x3
215x2
225x2
235x2
185x5
195x5
Hamstring curls single leg
40x10 3 sets, last set drop set 60x18 (both legs)
Leg press
230x15
315x12
405x10
Calf raises 
130x15 (3sets)
Leg extension
70x12
90x15
80x12
Wasn't very heavy and wasn't very high volume. Nonetheless I'm achey. No time for complaining from me, that would cut into recovery time! 
Still pretty darn hungry every day!


----------



## PLpb (Oct 11, 2014)

Stairs 10 min
Seated dumbbell military
30x10
35x12
35x10
35x9 DS 25x7
Side lateral raise SS upright row
15x10 ss 40x12
15x10 ss 40x12
15x10 ss 40x12
Cable front raise ss close grip push ups 
15x12 ss 20
15x12 ss 18
15x10 ss 16
Seated machine lateral raise
10x15
15x15 (3sets)
Spin bike 10 min
Stairs 15 min 
Legs and shoulders felt the burn!


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 11, 2014)

So exciting! You're doing great!


----------



## PLpb (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks!! I don't know how you do back to back legs- mine were toast today!


----------



## PLpb (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh my. Not to dwell on the past but yesterday was not my best. No gym, off on diet, tired, cranky, had to do things I didn't want to do.  Time to make today and this week kick yesterday's sorry a**


----------



## PLpb (Oct 13, 2014)

Stairmaster for sanity.
1 min 20sec 40 spm
1 min 20sec 100spm
Flat bench
85x9
95x7
115x5
125x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
Floor press
100x10 3sets
Close grip
95x10 3 sets
Tricep rope extension
50x8 3sets
Diet on track today. Feeling focused.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 13, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Yum! Waller in the day!



This is driving me nutz... Wtf are you lades taking about


----------



## PLpb (Oct 13, 2014)

Lol to Waller means to laze about ...


----------



## PLpb (Oct 15, 2014)

Ok yesterday was a recovery day. Today was legs and they were pumped and sore despite the easy weight..
Squats
Bar x12
95x7
125x5 
135x3
165x5 (5sets)
135x5 (3sets)
Single leg leg press
70x7
65x8(2sets)
Walk 25minutes


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 15, 2014)

Ain't about the weight when you do it right and consistently. It is fun push stupid weight every once in a while. Love your success.


----------



## PLpb (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks belle! I am trying to focus on rom, form, and consistency. Then it will be more wired in when I hit the heavy weights!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 16, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Ain't about the weight when you do it right and consistently. It is fun push stupid weight every once in a while. Love your success.



I love putting up wild math on occasion.  I have already decided I'm benching 405 for 8 tonight.  I have been thinking about it all day. I have one more pin of tne and oh yeah I'm hurting myself this evening


----------



## PLpb (Oct 16, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I love putting up wild math on occasion.  I have already decided I'm benching 405 for 8 tonight.  I have been thinking about it all day. I have one more pin of tne and oh yeah I'm hurting myself this evening



Alright! I can't wait to hear if you do (that's some good weight) Sometimes I tell myself what I'm going to lift. Sometimes it happens


----------



## PLpb (Oct 16, 2014)

Cardio and abs
Stair master intervals 
60sec 90spm
60sec 45spm
Weighted planks w/25lb
3 @ 60s
Russian twists w/15lb
45s x3
Regular plank 
2 @ 45s
Weighted toe touches 45s
Bicycles 45s


----------



## PLpb (Oct 17, 2014)

dead lifts
135x8
135x5
185x5
205x5
225x5
245x3
135x7
Rows
75x12
85x12
95x12
Rack pull
135x5
205x5
225x5
245x5
Lat pull down
100x10 (3sets)
Lying hamstrings curl both legs
80x10
90x10
100x10
100x10
DS 50x15


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 17, 2014)

PLpb said:


> dead lifts
> 135x8
> 135x5
> 185x5
> ...



holy deadlift super girl


----------



## PLpb (Oct 17, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> holy deadlift super girl



️ thanks ️


----------



## PLpb (Oct 18, 2014)

Stairs 10min
Dumbbell curl full twist
15x8
30x8 (2sets)
30x7 (DS 20x7)
Dumb bell skull crushers
20x12 (3sets)
Cable bicep curl
25x12
20x10
20x7 DS 15x4
Close grip bench/tris
Bar x10
95x8 with a pause each rep
115x7 (2sets)
Hammercurl ss close grip push-up 
20x15 ss 20 push-up 
20x12 ss 20 push-up
20x10 DS 15x4 ss 20 push up
Cable tricep extension (rope)
30x10 (3 sets)
Walking


----------



## PLpb (Oct 19, 2014)

Family day, rest day. Was amazing.


----------



## PLpb (Oct 21, 2014)

Squat
Barx8
Barx5
95x5
125x4
135x3
165x3
5sets 4 reps @185
DL
135x5
185x3
215x3
225x3
225x3
Leg press 315, 3x15
Planks 3 @60s
Glute ham raises 30


----------



## PLpb (Oct 21, 2014)

Stairs 10
Flat bench 
2 sets 10 bar
75x7
95x4
105x2
110 5sets 4reps
Floor press dumb bell 30 3 sets 15
Incline DB 25x15 
35x 15, 35x15, 35x10
Cable fly 25x 15 3 sets
Tricep ropes push down
20.5kgx15
22.5kgx15, 22.5kgx15
Stairs


----------



## PLpb (Oct 22, 2014)

Another rest day. Need to work out the kinks in my back before dead lifting tomorrow! I feel strong and focused.


----------



## PLpb (Oct 23, 2014)

Pause squats
Barx8
75x5
95x5
105x3
125x5 (2s pause) 5 sets 
Deadlifts 
135x7
135x5
165x4
185x2
195 (4sets of 5)
Seated cable Rows
85x12
100x12
100x10
Lat pull down
100x12
100x12
100x10 DS 85x5
Rope straight arm pull down
20x12 (3sets)
Stairs 20minutes
I felt motivated despite being tired. Was an hour and 30 minutes long workout. I was sweating.


----------



## PLpb (Oct 27, 2014)

Life has been VERY busy! Still getting my workouts in. I think I missed logging two in here, shoulders and back day from last week! :-/ anyway..
Squats
Barx10
95x5
135x4
195x3 (5 sets)
135x3
DL
135x5
185x4
205x2
225x3 (3sets)
Leg press
315x20
365x12 (3sets)
Planks 4x60seconds
Glute ham raises
3x10


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 27, 2014)

^^^^
the real deal!


----------



## PLpb (Oct 27, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> ^^^^
> the real deal!


----------



## PLpb (Oct 28, 2014)

Flat bench
Barx12
85x7
95x5
105x3
115x2
125x3
125x3
130x3 (3 sets)
Dumbbell incline bench press
40x12 (3sets)
Tricep rope push down
42.5x10 (3sets)
Cable chest fly
45x15
60x12 (3sets)
Close grip push-ups to failure
30
25
20


----------



## PLpb (Oct 28, 2014)

Feeling good. Eating very low carb the past two days!


----------



## PLpb (Oct 30, 2014)

Deadlifts
135x7
135x5
185x4
205x3
225x3
235x3
245x3
255x3
Squats
135x8 (3sets)
Leg press
315x12 (3sets)
Hamstring curls
90x10 (3sets)
Calf raises 
130x12 (3sets)
Walking, moderate pace, 47 minutes.
Hitting my macros and staying in a minor deficit the past three days!


----------



## PLpb (Oct 30, 2014)

Dumbbell shoulder press
30x12
35x12, 35x12, 35x10 DS 25x9
Side lateral raise (DB)
15x13 (each side, 3 sets)
Rear delt fly
10x12 (3sets)
Rear delt machine
30x12 (3sets)
Shrugs
95x18 (3sets)
Single arm upright DB raise
20x15 (3sets each arm)
Abs: planks and leg raises.
Stayed in a deficit (only due to expenditure) and hit my macros which have been low carb (36g), high fat, (131g) mod protein (160).


----------



## PLpb (Nov 3, 2014)

Arms (from last week)
DB curls full twist
25x12(3sets)
Close grip bench/tricep press
95x10
115x8 (3sets) 
Hammer curls SS DB skull crushers
15x15, 15x12 (3sets)
Dips (30lb assist)
3 sets 15
Vbar push down SS Vbar overhead tricep extension
20x12 ss 20x12
Reverse barbell curls 
30x12
Single arm cable tricep extension
20x12 (2 sets)
Triceps were toast...


----------



## PLpb (Nov 3, 2014)

Back (last week) 
40lb assisted pull up
3 sets of 10
Bent over barbell rows ss seated cable rows
65x12 ss 75x12 (3sets)
Lat pull down
85x8
100x8
120x8, 8, 6
DS 85x5, 55x 7
Rear delt DB fly SS two arm DB rows
10x12 ss 25x12 (3 sets)


----------



## PLpb (Nov 3, 2014)

Had a "chest meal" over the weekend and it was a good mental break! Back on to low carb for the next few days.
Squats
Bar x10
95x5
135x3
185x2
205x2
215x2 (4 sets)
Flat bench
Bar x 10
85x5
95x4
115x3
120x2
135x2 (3sets)
140x2, 145x2
Cable fly
35x12 (3sets)
Incline DB press 
35x12 (3 sets)
Floor press
95x12 (3 sets)


----------



## PLpb (Nov 3, 2014)

Cheat* not chest.... Meal


----------



## PLpb (Nov 7, 2014)

Shoulders
30lb military press (3sets 12)
Ss upright rows 30lb (3 sets 12)
Close grip bench
95lb (3sets 12)
Shrugs 95lb (3sets 15)
Side lateral raises 15lb (3sets of 12)
Easy and light


----------



## PLpb (Nov 7, 2014)

DL
165x5
185x5
205x4
225x3
235x3
245x2
265x2
275x2, 2
135x5
Biceps 
25lb full twist 3 sets of 12


----------



## PLpb (Nov 7, 2014)

Cardio 35 minutes stairs
Pull ups 
6, 5, 4
Barbell rows
85x12 (3 sets)
Lat pull downs 
80 (3 sets 15)
Rear delt fly 
10 (3 sets 12)
Seated rows
85 (3 sets 12)


----------



## PLpb (Nov 11, 2014)

My neck has been bothering me, and life is still crazy busy. I have I only sacrificed the amount that I have been logging in here rather than diet and the gym. Took Saturday off, I needed it. 
Sunday chest: was a lighter
Flat bench
Barx11
85x5
105x3
115x3
120x5
120x5
120x5
120x5
120x7
105x13
Incline DB press
35x10 3sets
Floor press DB
40x8. 3 sets
Cable cross 
35x12
35x12
40x12
Cable fly 
25x10
25x10
30x10
DS 20x10 DS 10x10
Walking at 9% 3mph 50minutes


----------



## PLpb (Nov 11, 2014)

Legs:
Squats
Bar x10
95x5
135x5
185x4
205x3
225x3
245x2
250x1
260x1 
Box squats
185x6 (8, 2 sets)
Leg press
315x12
365x12 (3 sets)
RDL 
95x10
135x10 (3 sets)
165x7 (3 sets)
185x5
My hamstrings are already sore!


----------



## PLpb (Nov 13, 2014)

I had back to back rest days Tuesday and Wednesday. Now I'm anxious to get in the gym today!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow! Just wow


----------



## PLpb (Nov 14, 2014)

Yesterday :Biked 15 minutes warm up
Pause squats 
Bar x7
95x5
135x5 (3sets)
95x5
Military barbell press
Barx10
85x8
75x12 (3 sets)
Arnold press DB
25x10 (3 sets)
DB shrugs superset rear fly
45sx15 ss 10x12 (3 sets)
Side lateral raise SS upright rows
10x12 ss 40x12 (3 sets) 
Cable rope face pulls ss front raise
40x12 ss 25lb plate x12 (3 sets)


----------



## PLpb (Nov 21, 2014)

Bringing this log to an end because clearly I have not made it onto the forums regularly. Thanks for those who commented and showed support 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 21, 2014)

Did you post any pics?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 21, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> ^^^^
> the real deal!



Jimmy dos you recieve any noodz? I didn't recieve no noodz


----------



## PLpb (Nov 23, 2014)

I did not! Except in DJs contest thread. I think maybe a back shot somewhere!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 23, 2014)

Lol ok... Thanks for running this log. Full throttle! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PLpb (Nov 24, 2014)

Captn Thanks for your help initially in placing it in the right spot, and some kind words !  we will see if I get a chance to do another come January! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

